# Joe Dirt - Answers on last page.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning I went to feed and heard a weird noise coming from the buck pen. I looked in and Joe was a vomiting a bit. He was heaving and nothing really coming up. So I grabbed is throat to see if I could feel something caught in his throat - his WHOLE neck is swollen to where I can barely get my hand around it. He is breathing fine. 

I put feed in there, and he went right over to it - but he does seem a little lethargic as he let me walk right up to him instead of playing his games first.

This evening I checked on him - still swollen - the rest of his body is not swollen, no bloat, only the front of his neck - the whole length of the front of his neck. I checked to feel if I could feel a bite or something - nothing. Nothing has changed in his food or water.

Has anyone heard of something like this before?

He is in with a Boer Buck that has horns - maybe lil man slammed him??

OH - and he is not "sore" when I grab the neck and mess with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

could it be bottle jaw?

can you get a pic of it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I cant get a pic because you can not see anything. Joe is 1 1/2 years (2 in April) never was a bottle baby. He is fully vaccinated. NO swelling around his jaw. Actually starts about 1-2 inches below his jaw and goes only in the front down to just above his neck meets his chest.

The skin feels real tights but can not feel any masses inside. Opened his mouth - nothing in there - even shoved my finger down his throat - and nothing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I've seen bottle jaw adn I've never seen it go down the neck like you explain.

If he got hit that might explain it, but he would have some soreness. What color are his eyelids?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

his eyelids seem to be pink - little light - but it is time for worming again - but still look good. Is not acting like he is in pain at all - and not "gazing" out either.

Now I just thought about it - yesterday I let him out with the sheep and horses - he very well could have gotten into something. He also got caught in between the sliding door and a wall thingy - weird to explain - but I had to pull him out - as he was literally stuck - he could have done it their i guess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

with the vomiting ....and a mass down lower in the neck ...sure sounds like he may have hay or something lodged?

If there is no pain I don't think it could be from injury...I could be wrong..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

He may of ate something poisonous.....check this site below ...does he have any other symptoms...like what is on the site list?

SYMPTOMS OF POISONING

Symptoms of poisoning can occur as soon as 2 hours up to 14 hours after ingestion.
Symptoms include:
Frothing at the mouth
Vomiting
Staggering
Trembling
Crying for help
Rapid or labored breathing
Altered pulse rate,
Paralysis of the limbs,
Convulsions
Sudden death

http://www.napga.org/links.asp?PageID=3 ... 12&menuID=


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I don't think that it is a mass. Reason being is that it is the whole legth of his neck (he is a Nigerian). It is a swelling - I can definately say that - but not sure as to the cause. No swelling anywhere else on his body.

When I checked on him tonight- no sign of vomit (hair and beard dry) and not coughing or hacking - still swollen.

He is not showing any of the signs of poisoning - and he has been in his stall since last night. (they stay in an oversized horse stall).

Other then the swelling - he seems perfectly normal. I would not have even noticed it but I heard him bring up a little hay this morning.

Do you think that I should try to bolus some water down him to see if maybe there is some hay lodged or something?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

banamine for swelling if it is injury......or any anti-inflammatory med .....that you could give to a goat...so his neck does not swell shut.....

ephinefrin .. would help it he had a alergic reaction to something ....



> Do you think that I should try to bolus some water down him to see if maybe there is some hay lodged or something?


 If you want to you may try...but he may need tubing.... if it is something lodged..it needs to be ....dislodged ....but you need someone that knows how to properly do this procedure....

Feed stuck in the rumen .... Choke is the result of feed being stuck in the esophagus.

Bloat can also occur if something lodges in the throat or esophagus and blocks the means of belching. Sometimes it is possible for a goat to swallow something large enough to block the inside end of the esophagus. :hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

That is really weird. To bad it isn't summer so you could just shave it down and get a better look. If it's swollen I just can't think of what it may be.....keep us updated! Poor little guy!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Could it have been a spider bite-or bee sting or something??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I would give him some benedryl for now and see how he does with that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

How's he doing this morning Allison???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

How is he doing Allison? Sorry I can't be of help with any suggesstions I wouldn't know why he vomited other than poisoning.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Are there any weeds he's not normally around in the horse pasture? Has he been in there before? If he's been in there before then it's unlikey he ate something poisious that he ignored before? Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

How is Joe dirt doing? I am so concerned... :worried:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

He used to live in the pasture with the horses, but he never even really went out in gthe pen because he could stand next to the fence with the girls! LOL!

He is not any better this morning.

I tapped the swelling with a sringe in a couple places - got a little bit of blood, but probobly just tapped a small vein - nothing from the other pokes.

Eyelids are bright and pink

Brought him out to watch him eat - he is eating ever so softly - trying to eat grain - but not to interested in the hay.

Forced some water down him. Still does not look / feel bloated at all.

seemed a little tender today on his neck when I palpated.

Has weird gurgling noises. NO distress in breathing, no shaking, no hunching.

Is a little lethargic - yet didn't want me to catch him either - LOL! (that is typical for Joe to play a little Ring-around-the-rosie when catching him) He did want to be in his stall though. So I took the other boys out so he could relax and take as long as needed for the grain.

How much Benedryl would I give?

No bees - to cold - spiders possibly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

almost seems like an alergic reaction to something

you can give the adult dosage of benadryl


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

OK -

Thanks Stacey -

I will run out and give him a capsule


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Allison, How is Joe Dirt doing? I hope he is doing better. Have you really felt around the neck, just to make sure nothing is lodged? I am sure you have just thought I would tell you I am pulling for him.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Do goats get choke like horses- horses have seperate paths for breathing and eating, so unlike people they can have a blockage in their esophogus and still breath. The reason I mention it is that I had a horse who had chronic choke and he made gurgling noises too.
I used to massage the blockage out of the horse'throat.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I will try that. I felt all over - palpating pretty hard at times and couldn't feel any "thing" but not sure.

I don't have any tubes or anything here at the house - but I think that I may take him in on Monday if things don't get any better.

I am going to go check on him and give him some oatmeal with molassas to see if I can get him to eat a little more.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Good luck- I'll keep my fingers crossed. :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

just be careful ...if it is a blockage....I would think feeding him alot of... hay....may build up the blockage even more ,if that is what is wrong......
It will be a good idea to take him to the vet if he doesn't improve.... ray: good luck :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I gave him a bit of yogurt and also a couple bites of oatmeal. He ate it well - but i had to make him.

I rubbed and rubbed on his neck - he didn't like it at all - but he was gurgling and burping - and oh man did it stink...... I am soooo confused!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

It is confusing....it may be wise to have your vet take a look.....before it may progress into something worse.....I feel sorry for you an joe dirt..... :tears:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Yah, I am calling my vet first thing in the morning to see which clinic she is going to be at. She is going to be here first thing wed morning - so not sure if she would want me to wait til then if he is not in distress or what - I am not sure


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

That is really odd. I wonder if he got a little splinter in there and is got wedged pretty good then got infected and now it's swelling up because of the infection?? If it stinks terribly that usually means there's an infection somewhere in there?? I don't know, poor little guy. Keep us posted!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Monday morning -

Benydryl did not help the swelling - darn it

Still very swollen

Little perkier - was looking in on the girls and talking a little bit. (which he was not doing the past 2 days)

Eating a little hay

BUT, hacking horribly and coughing up some flem - ok not some - this would make a sailor proud. Flem is white / clear - a little foamy - but not to bad.

Eyelids still pink and does not seem dehydrated.

The other 2 bucks that are in with him are perfectly fine. No respitory issues - eating, drinking.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I am thinking there might be something stuck in his throat. Maybe a splinter down in his esophagus? I think I would get him to a vet.

If the benedryl didn't help then I doubt it's an allergic reaction.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

ok I am a google freak, so I google joe dirts symptoms this is what I found, I do hope something helps

possible bloat (foaming of mouth)
http://kinne.net/bloat.htm
http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch8diseases/Digestive/bloat.html

swollen lymph nodes could be abscessed teeth
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2008/9/Goat-heavy-breathing-foam.htm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I just talked to the vet and she can not get up there until Wednesday morning and NO one else will touch my goat. He is not in distress so I am not worried to much.

I will just force feed him water and a bit of yogurt and oatmeal. She did call in some DMSO and wants me to start him on antibiotics.

Hubby said that when she comes out if he is in any pain what so ever, that he wants to put Joe down. Joe was scheduled for casteration on Wednesday (I think this is his own way of trying to get out of it - LOL!) but hubby loves Joe and doesn't want him suffering at all.

She did mention maybe an iodine deficiency?? Can't rember the name she called it - started with a "G" I think. But they get loose minerals......

I don't know - we will see. Oh and then the lady that was going to take the boys decided that they don't want to take them now - so I don't know what I am going to do


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Allison, I sure wish you were closer! I just LOVE joe's do.  He'd be mine in a heartbeat.
---but---same old story, too many miles and not enough money. He's well known in my neck of the woods. I printed out a picture of him and told everyone that I wanted one just like him.
He brought many smiles and a few belly laughs. :ROFL: I hope he's gonna be OK.
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

It is horrible you have to wait until Wednesday...and very sad ...no other vet will look at him....
that seems odd?

I still really think it is hay lodged....or something....He may start to bloat now... if it is a blockage .....but.....hopefully it isn't bad enough ...and he will be OK,,,he has no major pain from infection....and you tried the benadrl with no effect......  Still looking like a blockage,but I could be wrong..... :shrug:



> Hubby said that when she comes out if he is in any pain what so ever, that he wants to put Joe down. Joe was scheduled for casteration on Wednesday (I think this is his own way of trying to get out of it - LOL!) but hubby loves Joe and doesn't want him suffering at all.


 Tell poor hubby........ not to give up on joe dirt please give him a chance...we all like joe and like to see him around....  
every time your DH is in alot of pain........ we can't put him down...LOL :hug:  :shocked: 
Just the thought of castration... :shocked: ..that will put him in severe pain....because he is a mature buck.....It is harder on them...... :help:

iodine deficiency.....doesn't match the location of where you describe the swelling to be..
http://www.goatbiology.com/milkgoiter.html

I am praying for Joe ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Unfortunately, Joe has missed his shot at a new home also. I talked with the people today that were going to take him and his friend Lil Man. So Lil Man is going to freezer camp and not sure about Joe yet. We will see.

I agree that it is not goiter - that is nothing what his looks like. His is the whole length of the neck.

Hmmmm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Allison...I feel so sorry for you.....it is terrible that you can't get him help right away....you must be so stressed..... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

yah, what an emotional roller coaster I am on at the moment.

I can not believe how stupid it is to try and get help for a goat in the area. Unfortunately my vet (and very dear friend) is on the other side of the mountains doing relief work in a clinic so she won't be back till she comes to the ranch on Wednesday.

Anyway - will let you all know.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*



> Unfortunately my vet (and very dear friend) is on the other side of the mountains doing relief work in a clinic


 sounds like a real caring person and vet to do relief work.....to bad the timing was wrong.. 

......hang in there a little longer... Allison :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

oh Allison I am so sorry for the turn of events with their home etc.

hopefully things get better.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I know this does not help, but at least you do have a good vet you can go to (most the time). I do also, but I know a lot of people that have NO goat vet at all. Sounds like you ave a wonderful one also.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I absolutely love my vet!!! I worked side by side with her at a couple clinics and I have always told her that if she ever ends up hiring an employee (she is a mobile vet and does everything herself - but does relief work for other vets) that I want to be hired!

We have rescued many many animals together and even took down another vet that was just B-A-D!!!

She is a very compasionate person that I trust and love dearly.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Just curious, why were you planning on castrating Joe?

I'm so sorry about Joe and those other homes backing out. That's always frustrating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*



> I absolutely love my vet!!! I worked side by side with her at a couple clinics and I have always told her that if she ever ends up hiring an employee (she is a mobile vet and does everything herself - but does relief work for other vets) that I want to be hired!
> 
> We have rescued many many animals together and even took down another vet that was just B-A-D!!!
> 
> She is a very compasionate person that I trust and love dearly.


you do have a very special friend....and you are very special yourself...by helping and rescuing precious animals and I commend you....highly......  :thumbup:

I to ....am curious why you want to take away joes manly hood.....?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

We have one of those really really great vets too. Very lucky to have him AND he's close by,,,just 6 miles away 

Yeah, I kept thinking about why you were going to castrate Joe, thought you told me one time, but can't remember?? :doh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Joe has some flaws that I don't want to keep going with. He has a short neck for one and I just saw his dams udder - and it is nice, but not "great". I think he should have gone through his casteration that he was supposed to when he was 3 months old..... but I was new to goats and new to breeding. But I don't want him used for breeding anylonger - just a fun pet. I bred him to a couple of my girls to see what he throws for me, but I don't think that he is of "breeding" quality - although he is to dang cute/


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I hope everything works out with Joe Dirt.

I was also thinking bee sting... or maybe even a snake bite, but if the benadryl didn't help then I am at a loss :sigh:

Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I am sorry to hear that..he not a good producer...  .Just was curious of why... that's all ...good reason..but like you said he is so darn ....cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I talked with the vet for a long time tonight, and we have come to the conclusion, because we were going to wether him anyway and give him to a pet home - with his illness, and unsure what is wrong (benydryl, pain killers, DMSO for inflamation, tubing, inability to draw blood, becoming dehydrated, and tonight he won't eat at all) that the best thing for Joe is going to be to put him down in the morning.

He is being kept confortable tonight and in the morning. We are going to sedate him so he will be in a surgical state and the only thing that he will remember is me holding him and not being euthanized as he is will be in a deep sleep when that portion is being done.

It is hard to know that in the morning I have to put my second favorite goat to sleep, and actually the whole family is a little distraught - even though the kids hate the farm animals - they thought "joe" was cool.

Hopefully Joe will live on through his prodege.... but only time will tell.

He was a good man - gave us all lots of good laughs and he will truely be missed :tears: :tears:

We will do a fast necropsy on his neck to see if we can tell what caused the swelling in his neck. If we find anything I will let you all know........


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh I'm sorry Allison I hope you are all ok.

Couldn't you take semen from him or is it risky he will pass on a sickness or something?
That way he could have more dirty joey babies


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I'm so sorry Allison. Poor Joe. :tears: He did give us all quite a few laughs.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I am so sorry, go peacefully Joe.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

That is so sad..

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:

I pray, that tommorow when you wake up, and go to see him, that by some maricle he will be well, and will not need to be put down.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh gosh Allison, I am so sorry to hear that. Joe will certainly be missed. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

:hug: Allison, I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

OH NO. Allison. Is that the only answer? I guess you are the best judge for that and you would know.

I so feel for you and the family. I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

:hug:

Oh gosh! I am so sorry, but take comfort in knowing he wont be in pain anymore. :tears:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I'm so sorry you have to put him down, at least he won't be in pain anymore :tears: :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh Allison, I am so sorry to learn the fate of Joe. You know I so enjoyed his antics and that hair do of his. He will be missed. This has to be so hard for you. But just remember you are making the decision that is best for you and him as hard as it must be. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

oh boy how sad!! I hope you get some answers


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

This is too sad- I'm sorry you have gone through so much and to have something so odd happen too. I'm sure you gave Joe a good life and are now doing what is best for him.
:grouphug: 
I hope that one of the girls did take and you will have a "Little Joe or Joleen" this spring.

Rock on Joe..............


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

This morning I went out to feed and get prepped for the vet. Joe passed late last night or early this morning on his own.

I will do a necropsy in the next hour and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh..Allison...I am so sorry ....that you have lost Joe ....that is so sad.... :tears: ..he was
a very unique little guy....I wish he could of held on longer to see the vet...at least.. now his suffering has ended ...and he is in a peaceful place now..... ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

OH Allison. :hug: :hug:

I guess the Lord new what was best for him. Good luck in finding the cause. I sure hope you get answers.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

:tears: :tear:

He is probably up with everyone else's loved goats now, chasing them and having a great old bucky time. :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I'm so sorry Allison! :tears: :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh I'm so sorry Allison :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Oh gosh, I am so so sorry. He was the strangest weirdest most incredible little goat I had ever seen, any time I needed a laugh I just looked at his picture.

Trying to do the hug smiley for you, but it wont work!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Allison, I am VERY sorry!!! :hug: :tears: :hug: :tears: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

I'm so sorry that he passed but at least he's not suffering anymore.. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - Joe Dirt*

Well, the vet just left, got little man to stand after his "brain surgery" and cleaned up from the necropsy and made something to eat - wow - what a morning.

Anyway, what we found with Joe was REALLY weird and strange.

We "de-brained" Lil man and as he was waking I was talking with Heather (the vet) and we decided that she wanted to also see what he died from so she started palpating his neck and she thought that maybe he had a hemoraged artery - but he had not been drawn on for at least 5 months. But she said that sometimes with a hard blow to the neck it can happen.

So we got everything ready, and she wanted to see if it was a hematoma so she put a needle in there - SMELLY air came out - no blood. It was the same smell I was talking about the other day. Anyway, we decided to cut down the front of his throat.... instantly there was nothing but feed in the "throat". I pulled it all out - maybe 2-3 pounds of fermented feed. It was a HUGE cavity. About as around as my fist or maybe even bigger. So we thought that was his esophogus and that he was blocked. So we started looking for the hole to the stomach and to the mouth - NO HOLE to either. Then I found it - there was a tear leading into the esophogus. Then we thought maybe I had caused the tear when I used the scalple blade to open him. But then I pointed out there was scar tissue around the tear, meaning that it happened some time ago - but no definative time.

The tear was about 1 1/2 inches long by 3/4 in wide. Is what had happened is somehow he had a torn esophagus. The ruman was backing up the throat when he was getting cud or on the way down to the ruman anyway was going through the tear and in between the muscles of his neck where it was compacting and pushing on the trechea which we think he afixiated last night from the pressure on the esophages.

So now the question - what caused this???

Well, the only thing that myself, the vet, and DH could come up with was that we had always given the goaties horse peppermint candies and no problems.well a month or maybe more we went to get some things at the feed store. They had the bag of treats that we always give and then a larger bag next to it of the same brand - so we got the bigger bag - you know buy in bulk - save money. When we got home - we opened the bad and they were about 4x the size of the other treats. Well we think that Joe may have swollowed one and it tore the esophogus on the way down causing the above.

Thanks for everyone's help and concerns and hugs. It is much appriciated.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very interesting. You know it would be hard saying what would have caused a tear like that. He could have accidently swallowed some wire or a nail sometime back.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

very true goathappy - we have no idea - it is a guess on the treats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...Allison...so he did have a blockage after all ...but not the normal blockage...how rare and unusual....at least you know what caused the swelling ....a tear .. :sigh: 

it is neat to have your friend ...that is a vet find the answers for you..... :hug: ....Poor Joe... it makes you wonder ..just how long he really suffered.....Again I am sorry you have lost him .... :tears:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Poor Joe Dirt :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss... :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, poor guy.  It is good to know what was wrong, that is very interesting. Was Lil' Man the baby buck that died a while back? Sorry, I have a terrible memory. . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is really to bad. I never even thought about that. Really weird. Sorry for your loss Allison. :hug: Joe was such a special boy, not only to you, but everyone on TGS.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor boy. :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Joe. He was such a cutie. 

Please accept my sympathy.

Anna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is an odd thing to have happen for sure, but at least now you know why.....I'm assuming that "de-brained" means castrated?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes - Lil Man is a 90% Boer 10% Spanish buck that was surgically wethered while the vet was here. He is now being prepped for Freezer Camp.

Thank you everyone for your kind words regarding Joe - he will be missed! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Allison I am so sorry! how terrible. Answers are always good though and I am glad you were able to follow through with it and find the answers.

Make sure you post his picture in the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome Allison.... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: - That sure was something that would have been impossible to figure out without surgery and who would have thought to do that until it was too late. I have never heard of anything it. He was one tough cookie. I hope you can rest up a bit now- what a lot of stress.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sad thing is is that Heather said that even with surgery he probobly would have not made it because of infection, needing a trecheotomy, and then tube feeding him. So in the long run because of what happened, it is best that he passed... but I still miss him terribly.

I will look for some good pics of him. I think I have one from Fall 07 when I first got him at 6 months old and then ones from now. I know I have one with him and his "first love" also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we would love to see his pics Allison....
Well that is why god took him away from us.....he knew he was suffering.... and it was better for him to take him and be happy in heaven to play with his goat friends....he also knew that "Joe Dirt" was special...... :hug: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OH I am so so sorry! I just saw your post in the Kidding Koral and saw the "RIP" part and didn't know what happened! 

:grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison. I have to say. I really do believe you are my HERO. :shades: and I am not just saying that.

There is NO way in Heck I could do what you did with Joe Dirt. That takes quite a person to do all that you did to him to get to the answer, but I do know how important it was to find out what happened.

I do have to say, THANK YOU for doing it and letting us know. I am always worried when I give that goats treats that are pretty big, even when it is Alfalfa cubes. They are large and pretty rough and i have always worried about them choking to death on them.
:hug: He is no longer in pain and is running free.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words, Lori. It really was not hard for me to do the necropsy, as I worked in vet med to long and I like to know the absolute truth. I know weird - and kind of gorry, but it is just me. There is no way I could dispose of him, not knowing if I had known the reason or could prevent it from someone else.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Lori. It really was not hard for me to do the necropsy, as I worked in vet med to long and I like to know the absolute truth. I know weird - and kind of gorry, but it is just me. There is no way I could dispose of him, not knowing if I had known the reason or could prevent it from someone else.


 No I would not call it Gorry, weird or anything like that. I would cal lit LOVE. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think that is what the fireplace guy thought when he pulled up and saw up casterating a Boer buck and Joe laying on a wood platform "dead as a doorknob" still with his eyes open - the poor guy kind of freaked out....


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

He was thinking :shocked: :worried:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, those city people. What do they know? I bet he was better seeing Joe on the pallet then seeing you castrate the buck. I bet all he could think was
(Oh S***, I better not piss her off, I better get out of her quick) :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Lori - I think that was a little mild to what he was thinking!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> LOL Lori - I think that was a little mild to what he was thinking!!!!


 :ROFL: I bet you are right. I didn't want to be to bad on here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't think that is what the fireplace guy thought when he pulled up and saw up casterating a Boer buck and Joe laying on a wood platform "dead as a doorknob" still with his eyes open - the poor guy kind of freaked out....


...I can just imagine him ...taking his pet into her vet office...and he see's her ....then starts to shake..and walks out....LOL :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I know im a little late but wow Allison I am sooo sorry for your loss! Joe will be missed greatly! :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My dad always gets sensitive when I tell him who needs to be wethered. I think it's hilarious!! :ROFL: My brother doesn't mind at all and even holds the buck kids for me to do it. :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe a little off topic? maybe not

We make it a routine to do an autopsy on anything that dies on the place ... most times we have a theory about why the animal died and it turns out to be a completely different thing. There have been some really interesting discoveries. 2 cases of enterotoxaemia (pulpy kidney) both animals were fully vaccinated, one was my best red doe :tears: the other one was very interesting, she only had one kidney :shocked: which is why she went down so quickly - an hour only from her walking around normal, to very very sick, convulsing and blind then dead. I had one with a hydatid cyst on the lungs which had leaked into the lungs, one with the pericardial cavity full of bloodstained fluid, a couple showed cocci lesions but had no clinical signs. 

The most recent one I have done and probably the most interesting was a FB Boer buck ( :tears: outstanding buck, won at Melb) which belonged to my friend, he'd been slowing down for a couple of weeks but never really looked sick. Got quite sick one or two days then just fell over dead. Opened him up - his lungs were black and white and just absolutely massacred into a festering, rotten mess. His pericardial cavity was just full of a thick brown fluid, and his lungs (what was left of them) had adhered to his diaphragm. He had like half of one lung looked normal. The culprit? A 6 cm head of awned wheat sitting in the remains of one lung - my thinking is the awns came off the head and travelled throughout both the lungs. How he managed to inhale that and not cough it up, I dont know. He never presented with any S&S of having breathing difficulties etc. His heart wasnt too good - I think it was simply the pressure of the fluid on his heart that killed him in the end, rather than the lungs. Poor old Buckley.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. That is so sad, and yet kind of interesting.  We have yet an adult goat to die. . . . so, hopefully do not have to go through that anytime soon.


----------

